# Ein paar kleine Fruity Loops Experimente aus der Vergangenheit - bitte um (ehrliche) Meinungen



## RyzA (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo!


Ich hatte mal vor ein paar Jahren versucht mit Fruity Loops Musik zu machen. Leider hat es nie für ganze Lieder gereicht. Da ich recht ungeduldig war und schnell was neues ausprobiert habe.
Manche Sachen hören sich im nachhinein gar nicht so schlecht an. Finde ich. Hätte man weitermachen können.
Aber habe auch das Problem perfektionistisch veranlagt zu sein, was meiner Frau ziemlich auf die Nerven ging.
Kann vielleicht jemand sagen ob die Beatversuche gut klingen? Über ehrliche Meinungen würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Defenz0r (16. Februar 2017)

Tracks1.zip 

Preview02.mp3 E Gitarre zu leise, zu eintoenig
Preview03.mp3 Allgemein zu langweilig

Was mir gefallen wuerde waeren komplizierte Rythmen bzw. aussergewoehnliche.

Ansonsten setzt bei mir zu schnell die Saettigung ein und ich wills nicht mehr hoeren


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2017)

Ok danke. Sonst noch jemand eine Meinung?
Runterladen und reinhören geht ja schnell.


----------



## Kusanar (17. Februar 2017)

Preview02: Gib der E-Gitarre zwischendurch mal eine Pause, vor allem wenn du vor hast den Track noch länger zu machen
Preview03: Gute Basis für einen New Synth Wave Track (oder wie dat Zeuchs heißt), jetzt noch eine fetzige Melodie aus dem Synthesizer, schniekes Interlude rein und ab gehts 
Preview06: Die Klaviermelodie klingt noch ein wenig komisch, kanns jetzt nicht genau festmachen warum, aber irgendwas stimmt da noch nicht ganz.
Preview08: Hier fehlt mir auch zwischendurch ein Interlude, mal den Beat pausieren lassen oder zwischendurch Fillins rein? Wenn du hier noch eine Tina-Turner-Stimme reinwurstelst, könnte es durchaus ein Popsong aus Ende 80er / Anfang 90er sein 

Fehlt natürlich ein abschließendes Mastering (Lautstärken der Spuren, Kompressoren, Filter), aber für "Previews" schon sehr gut.


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2017)

Danke Kusanar! Damit kann ich was anfangen!

Die Tracks hören sich alle etwas statisch an ich weiß. Das Handwerkszeug habe ich nicht richtig gelernt. Bin auch kein Musiker in dem Sinne. Kann keine Noten lesen und Instrumente spielen.
Habe das eher alles nach dem Prinzip "Trial&Error" gemacht und spontan ohne großes Konzept. Meistens die Drumspur zuerst programmiert und dann VST Instrumente da zu gespielt. Immer eine Spur/ein Instrument mehr so das es zusammen passte. Auch alles mit der Tastatur weil ich kein Masterkeyboard habe.
Ok, in Track 02 und 06 hatte auch Samples verwendet, da habe ich die Drums an die Samples angepasst und nicht umgekehrt. Dann die anderen Instrumente dazu gespielt.
Das sind jetzt die besseren Sachen von mir (und noch etwa 4-5 andere Tracks). Die anderen krassen Fehlversuche darf ich keinen zeigen.


----------

